# What connector will fit the grey waste outlet?



## trakweb (Nov 30, 2010)

We often stay on fully serviced sites and it would be useful to attach a hose to the vehicle to have "mains drainage".
Has anybody else achieved this and if so how?


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Used a 1.5"BSP male to .5" hose connector from our local aquatics centre. Does restrict the flow to a trickle but if you're 'plumbed in' so what.

Bob


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

If parked not too far from the drain point you can use an old bicycle inner tube like we do.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought a length of corrugated hose slightly bigger than the hose outlet and shove it on over it. It works for me.
Ian


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

As the waste pipe is internally threaded on my Bolero, I obtained a 1" outside threaded adapter from the local plumbers merchants and pushed on an old washing machine outlet pipe. Jubilee clip to keep it in place and I can now screw on the flexible drain pipe to reach wherever I have to.

Make sure it's empty though when you take it off.........


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't have a hobby and i don't know the size/style of your outlet, but if you scroll down to the bottom of the page linked to below; you'll see pictures etc of my solution to the same issue.

< thread here >

HTH


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Yaxley said:


> I bought a length of corrugated hose slightly bigger than the hose outlet and shove it on over it. It works for me.
> Ian


X2


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

As others have said depends on the van my old c I had a guillotine valve under the centre of the van and a 11/2 " waste fitting wedged in nicely saved manouvering to get over the drain , one of the first adaptions I did on the Bessie was to alter the waste a 3/4" overflow adapter screwed in to the valve and I can either turn this down into a container or add a length of large bore hose to run to a drain


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

As others have said depends on the van my old c I had a guillotine valve under the centre of the van and a 11/2 " waste fitting wedged in nicely saved manouvering to get over the drain , one of the first adaptions I did on the Bessie was to alter the waste a 3/4" overflow adapter screwed in to the valve and I can either turn this down into a container or add a length of large bore hose to run to a drain


----------

